
Mosul dam engineers warn it could fail at any time, killing 1m people - kafkaesq
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/mar/02/mosul-dam-engineers-warn-it-could-fail-at-any-time-killing-1m-people
======
dnnrly
And here's a petition to do something about it:
[https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/123569](https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/123569)

